# Erfahrungen LG E2340T-PN



## Polybios (1. Juni 2010)

Bei Promarkt und Amazon gibt es diesen LED jetzt für unter 200 EUR.

Ich suche für mein Büro ein neues Gerät, um meine Augen etwas zu schonen... der alte Monitor ist einfach zu klein.

Kann mir jemand zum LG E2340T-PN raten bzw mir abraten?

http://www.amazon.de/LG-E2340T-PN-w...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1275413686&sr=8-1


DANKE!


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. November 2010)

Wenns noch wen interessiert, ich hab ein paar Tests gefunden.
Laut Angaben auf der DiTech Webseite ist auch ein DVI-Kabel dabei.
Werd mir das Teil heute holen und gleich im Shop nachschauen, da man öfters liest das es fehlen sollte. Gebe dann hier Bescheid. 
Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann nächstes Wochenende.

Review LG E2340T - 23" Full HD mit LED Backlight - ForumBase
LG E2340T Widescreen TFT - [Test-Review-Artikel-Ratgeber] - TecCentral Forum
LG Electronics Flatron E2340T Test Monitor


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2010)

Schau dir aber den Standfuß genau an die LG stehen in dem ruf da ein bischen zu schlampen so das die Monitore des öfteren recht unsiche stehen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. November 2010)

Wird auch im Review auf CB erwähnt. Da mein Comp-Tisch aber 2-seitig in einem Eck steht
und der TFT damit recht & links ne Wand hat, ist das kein Problem.
Sonst kleb ich das Teil mit doppelseitigen Klebeband am Tisch fest 

Als Abhilfe gegen Fingerabdrücke auf den hochglanz Rahmen&Fuß dürfte vielleicht eine Behandlung mit Auto-Hartwachs helfen.
Das Display ist ja gottseidank matt. Ein Glare kommt mir nicht ins Haus!


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. November 2010)

So, ich hab mir heute also den LG Flatron E2340T LED geholt.

Hier wie angekündigt schon mal ein paar erste Eindrücke.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/125264-erfahrungsbericht-lg-flatron-e2340t-led.html


----------

